# [Kernel]Tengo una Lap nueva, no logro que entre Gentoo[SOLV]

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0, formatie el HDD, instale stage, portage, emergi kernel, pciutils, genkernel, lilo y grub...

Primero compile el kernel con genkernel all, edite mi grub.conf dejandolo asi:

```
shell# fdisk -l 

/dev/hda  #es mi disco duro de la laptop

shell# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 real_root=/dev/hda2

initrd /boot/initramfs

shell# cat /boot/grub/device.map

(hd0) /dev/hda

#(fd0) /dev/fd0

shell# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda

shell# ls -l /boot

vmlinuz

initramfs

System.map

config

```

Y al demontar todo, reiniciar la laptop y entrar con Grub me sale:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "302" or unknown-block(3,2)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option: here are the available partitions:

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #4

Call Trace:

[<>] panic+0x3f/0xe4

[<>] mount_block_root+0x1df/0x1ee

[<>] ? sys_mknod
```

Lo mismo si quito Grub y uso Lilo.

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Tue Oct 27, 2009 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> shell# fdisk -l
> 
> /dev/hda  #es mi disco duro de la laptop 

 

Si fdisk te devuelve eso, entonces ese disco duro no tiene ninguna partición ¿?

¿Seguro que eso es todo lo que te devuelve fdisk -l?

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> shell# fdisk -l
> 
> /dev/hda  #es mi disco duro de la laptop 

 

fdisk -l deberia listar /dev/hda1, hda2, ...las particiones que tengas.

Al menos una particion para / y otra para swap deberia haber en tu disco duro para un correcto funcionamiento.

En tu caso /dev/hda2 no aparece listado y sin embargo lo tienes como particion "/".

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   shell# fdisk -l
> 
> /dev/hda  #es mi disco duro de la laptop  
> 
> Si fdisk te devuelve eso, entonces ese disco duro no tiene ninguna partición ¿?
> ...

 

Bueno solo hice el fdisk para que supieran que es /dev/hda, al hacerlo (mas especificamentE), aparecen mis 3 particiones: /dev/hda1 (swap), /dev/hda2 (ext3/), /dev/hda3(ext3,/home).

Sorry por omitirlo xD

bye

----------

## Txema

Pues solo se me ocurre entonces que no tengas compilado el driver de tu HD, es más, deberías usar el nuevo, que te nombra todos los HD como sdX en lugar de hdX.

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pues solo se me ocurre entonces que no tengas compilado el driver de tu HD, es más, deberías usar el nuevo, que te nombra todos los HD como sdX en lugar de hdX.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Que me sugieres ?, re-compilar el kernel ??.... Ya que como mencione al inicio, por fatiga y rapidez realize genkernel all xD...

Entonces re-compilo el kernel (make menuconfig, make, make modules, make modules_install, make install) ??... Por cierto, podrias echarme un mano sobre donde saco mas rapido lo de los Drivers de mi HD pa no estar buscando de seccion por seccion del KErnel:(

bye bye

----------

## Txema

Para eso haría falta un lspci, para ver el controlador de tu placa base. 

Dentro de Device drivers, vas a Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers y ahí marcas los drivers que necesites, yo tengo

```
[*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                                                               

  │ │                                                 [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                          

  │ │                                                 <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                          

  │ │                                                 [*]   ATA SFF support                                                                

  │ │                                                 <*>     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                       

  │ │                                                 <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support                 

  │ │                                                 <*>     Generic ATA support  
```

Y sobre todo desactivar por completo ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> y recuerda modificar /dev/hdX por /dev/sdX  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Te paso mejor primero el lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 07)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 07)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #2 (rev 07)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB UHCI #3 (rev 07)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) USB EHCI #1 (rev 07)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) LPC Bridge (rev 07)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) IDE Controller (rev 07)

01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)

```

Sobre modificar /dev/hdX por /dev/sdX, te refieres en el grub.conf y device.map solamente, cierto ?

Gracias por tu atencion !

----------

## Txema

mmm... ¿es un EeePC?

----------

## Diabliyo

Es una ASUS eeePC de 12 Pulgadas !!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Si has recompilado de nuevo el kernel, con el soporte generico ata y demás, te nombrará todos los discos duros como sda envez de hda.

Entonces, lo que tienes que hacer es cambiar en tu grub.conf o menu.lst (normalmente es un enlace simbolico de grub.conf a menu.lst o viceversa). Tienes que cambiar el hda0, por sda en la linea kernel=. 

La linea root= no la toques, ya qué es distinto como lo representa el disco duro tu kernel a como lo representa le propio grub.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Granito de arena: También hay que modificar fstab reemplazando hd por sd...

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> te nombrará todos los discos duros como sda envez de hda.

 

Mmmmm pues no, mi disco duro segun el lspci es un IDE, y lo reconcoe como /dev/hda, en cambio la memoria USB que uso para butear Gentoo es reconocida como /dev/sda.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Granito de arena: También hay que modificar fstab reemplazando hd por sd...
> 
> Salud!

 

Mmm cierto, eso se me estaba pasando :S.... vere que sucede xD

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Diabliyo...

El kernel reconoce tu disco duro como hda porque no tienes seleccionado el driver sata de tu chipset en el kernel, activa el driver genérico sata en el kernel y desactiva el de IDE..

Esto hará que el kernel (como lo hace al arrancar con gentoo por usb) reconozca tu disco duro como sda envez de hda, y como dijó Inodoro_Pereyra tambien tienes que cambiar las lineas hda por sda en el fstab (una vez realizado el paso de seleccionar el driver de sata en tu kernel).

Un saludo.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Inodoro_Pereyra ya he modificado los archivos:

1- /boot/grub/grub.conf

2- /etc/fstab

Editando donde anteriormente decia /dev/hda2, por /dev/sda2[/b], pero OJO el archivo /boot/grub/device.map no lo he tocado, este dice:

```
shell# cat /boot/grub/device.map

(hd0) /dev/hda

(hd1) /dev/sda
```

Como les mencione anteriormente, el Gentoo esta buteando por USB, y la unidad USB esta siendo reconocida como /dev/sda y mi Disco Duro como /dev/hda, asi que si indico /dev/sda pues entonces escribiria el MBA de la Memoria USB  :Very Happy: , por eso no lo toco  :Very Happy: .

He reiniciado y error  :Sad: , me dice:

```
>> Activing mdev

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or: press Enter fot the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...
```

Respecto a la re-compilacion del kernel, pues simplemente hice lo que me indicaste Inodoro_Pereyra, he accedido al menu del kernel he puesto como <> lo de Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers, despues en la parte de ATA ACPI Support (esta como [*]), los que me indicaste en tu poste ante-anterior los deje como me indicaste, y TOOODOS los demas que vienen en el kernel estan como <*>, asi que esos no les movi. Pero todo siguio igual  :Sad: 

ZaPa, pues creo que en si mi kernel no ve mi HDD :S, pero me gustaria mejor me indicaras como seleccionar el driver, ya he puesto un LSPCI de mis datos mas arriba, haber si puedes echarme la mano  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por su tiempo !!

bye bye

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como les mencione anteriormente, el Gentoo esta buteando por USB, y la unidad USB esta siendo reconocida como /dev/sda y mi Disco Duro como /dev/hda, asi que si indico /dev/sda pues entonces escribiria el MBA de la Memoria USB , por eso no lo toco .
> 
> 

 

Por tanto prueba con /dev/sdb2 o con la que corresponda a tu disco duro y no a la memoria USB.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Por tanto prueba con /dev/sdb2 o con la que corresponda a tu disco duro y no a la memoria USB.

 

Solo se reconoce /dev/hda y /dev/sda, es todo !!

----------

## Txema

Si sigue reconiciendo dispotivos hdX es sencillamente porque sigue teniendo drivers para ellos, por tanto no hiciste lo que te recomendé, desactivar ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support.

¿Seguro que no hay por ahí alguna guía específica para tu portatil? quizás tengas que hacer algo más.

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si sigue reconiciendo dispotivos hdX es sencillamente porque sigue teniendo drivers para ellos, por tanto no hiciste lo que te recomendé, desactivar ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support.
> 
> ¿Seguro que no hay por ahí alguna guía específica para tu portatil? quizás tengas que hacer algo más.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Txema, cuando buteo con mi memoria usb, el gentoo detecta mi disco duro como /dev/hda, pero cuando inicio gento desde mi propio disco duro, simplemente sale el error que mencione arriba !!....

Sobre la desactivacion de ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support en el Kernel, pues ya la realize en su momento cuando me lo indicaste, recompile, reinicie y aun el mismo problema...

Utilizando una distro Live (ubuntu), note que ubuntu me reconoce mi HDD como /dev/sda (en efecto), pero el problema como veo esta en mi kernel, posiblemente el kernel no encuentra el driver para el hddd, no ?..

bye bye

----------

## Txema

¿Y no será un problema de sistemas de archivos? a ver si no  has activado los correctos, ¿qué usas, ext4, ext3?

También convendría que colocaras tu esquema completo del particionado del disco duro, indicándose las particiones primarias y extendidas (fdisk -l pero esta vez pon la salida completa)

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Mira, yo tengo algo asi en  Device Drivers:

```

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

```

Como ves esta linea, como te han comentado anteriormente ahi que desactivarla, para que todos los dispositivos los trate con el driver sata (ya sea driver generico o no).

Y habilitamos el uso de dispositivos SATA.

```

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

```

Dentro de dicha sección tengo habilitado lo siguiente:

```

 --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers                                                     │ │

  │ │                                            [*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                            [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                            <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                            < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            [*]   ATA SFF support                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Marvell SATA support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            < >     NVIDIA SATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Silicon Image SATA support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                            < >     SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ULi Electronics SATA support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                            < >     VIA SATA support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                            < >     VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Initio 162x SATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ACPI firmware driver for PATA                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ALi PATA support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     AMD/NVidia PATA support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                            < >     ATI PATA support                                       

< >     CMD640 PCI PATA support (Experimental)                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CMD64x PATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CS5510/5520 PATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CS5530 PATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CS5535 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CS5536 PATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                            < >     EFAR SLC90E66 support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Generic ATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     HPT 366/368 PATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            < >     HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Experimental)                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            < >     HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Experimental)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                            < >     HPT 343/363 PATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            < >     IT8211/2 PATA support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                            < >     IT8213 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            < >     JMicron PATA support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Marvell PATA support via legacy mode                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel PATA old PIIX support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Ninja32/Delkin Cardbus ATA support (Experimental)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support                    

 < >     IT8211/2 PATA support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                            < >     IT8213 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                            < >     JMicron PATA support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Marvell PATA support via legacy mode                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel PATA old PIIX support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Ninja32/Delkin Cardbus ATA support (Experimental)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Nat Semi NS87415 PATA support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            < >     OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            < >     OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                            │ │

  │ │                                            < >     PCMCIA PATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Older Promise PATA controller support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                            < >     RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                            < >     PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                            < >     SC1200 PATA support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                            < >     SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Promise PATA 2027x support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                            < >     CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            < >     SiS PATA support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                            < >     VIA PATA support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                            < >     Winbond SL82C105 PATA support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                            <*>     Intel SCH PATA support             
```

Observando las lineas que nos has faciltiado de lspci, para tu sistema, tendrias que marcar la última linea que yo tengo marcada (INTEL SCH PATA SUPPORT), una vez marcada, guardas los cambios, y recompilas kernel con:

```
 

make && make modules_install && make install 

```

Y despues de terminar ese proceso, tienes que copiar la nueva imagen del kernel a tu carpeta boot con:

```

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/imagenkernel-VERSIONKERNEL

```

Con este último comando, estamos copiando la nueva imagen del kernel (generada por el make install) a nuestra carpeta boot para que grub arranque desde ahí.

Y por último, tenemos que editar el archivo grub.conf o menu.lst (uno de los 2 es un enlace simbolico al otro fichero), dandole la nueva ruta de la imagen que copiamos a /boot/.

Si despues de recompiar el kernel marcando la línea que te he comentado arriba, no te funciona, es posible que no tengas activado la linea:  Unix domain sockets, la puedes encontrar en:

```

Networking Support -> Networking Options -> HABILITAS LA LINEA: Packet Socket y la linea <>UNIX DOMAINS SOCKETS.

```

Esto último me ocurrió a mi una vez, y me volví loco recompilando el kernel, editando grub y demás,  y siempre el mismo error, hasta que en este maravilloso foro me dieron la solución jeje.

También debes de verificar que tengas en el kernel, el soporte para tu sistema de ficheros (ya sea, ext3,ext2..), lo puedes verificar en la sección: FILE SYSTEMS y habilita todo lo relacionado con tu sistema de ficheros.

Un saludo y espero que te sea de útilidad, ya nos cuentas.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Packet Socket y UNIX DOMAINS (estan como <*>), he dejado ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support como <> (desde que dijo Txema), en Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers siempre ha estado como <*>, pero toda la lista de drivers que vienen dentro estan por defecto enmarcados como <*>, asi que no se sie sto influya :S, desmarco todos y solo dejo los de intel  y los que mencionaste tu ZaPa ????

El grub.conf lo edite y deje como /dev/sda2 (las lineas de root= y real_root=), y el fstab los edite tambien y deje como /dev/sda para cada cosa ([sda1]swap, [sda2]/ y [sda3]/home).

Estoy compilando, en caso que siga el error, quitare todos los que estanc omo <*> dentro de Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers y enmarcare como <*> unicamente los que me indica ZaPa...

Por cierto /etc/mtab tambien loe dito ?

Les cuento en seguida...

----------

## ZaPa

El mtab no,solamente el fichero /etc/fstab..

No tienes que seleccionar TODOS los que tengo yo seleccionados, el único q tienes que seleccionar es el último que aparece en mi lista, es el driver que corresponde para tu equipo.

Un saludo.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

El problema persiste  :Sad: .....

Ya he echo lo que me dijo ZaPa al pie de la letra y aun asi persiste el problema.... El mismo error, pero no entiendo porque sigue mencionando a /dev/hda2, tal ves me falte modificar en algun sitio, pero la verdad por el estres, no doy donde  :Sad: ...

El error:

```
>> Activing mdev

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/hda2 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or: press Enter fot the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...
```

Archivo fstab

```
/dev/sda2      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda1      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

Archivo grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs

# vim:ft=conf:
```

No se que mas encesito :S....

Es mas... el que quiera y peuda, mi msn es darkdiabliyo@hotmail.com, estoy en linea, agregeme y le doy acceso root por ssh para que vea con sus propio ojos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diabliyo

Diculpen per, de momento no doy acceso root  :Sad: , no recordaba que no se reconoce la eth0 ni wlan0  :Sad: .... de echo pase los archivos con un HDD portable !!....

Mejor, voya  hacer esto pa el que quiera ayudarme... Voya  instalar ubuntu-remix (y si funciona), vere si tengo acceso a la WLAN, y ene se momento ya les doy acceso root... instalare ubuntu en /dev/sda3 (la del home), al cabo cuando ya quede el Gentoo, nomas formateo la /dev/sda3 y la reubico como /home  :Very Happy:  (alcabo no tiene datos)

----------

## gringo

para estos casos creo que lo mejor es simplemente usar la línea de comandos de grub : con find puedes buscar por la carpeta /etc ( o lo que te parezca) con lo que detectarás rápidamente donde está el root de tu sistema o simplemente usando el autocompletado puedes saber que dispositivos detecta grub.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

¿Que fichero de configuración de grub estas editando?

A mi me paso una vez, que estaba editando el grub.conf y el que estaba utilizando grub era el menu.lst y por eso no se aplicaban los cambios.

haz un cat /boot/menu.lst

Que alomejor ahi estan las cosas como estaban.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

por ahi te conviene instalar ubuntu, y desde la instalacion de ubuntu, haces el chroot, y te compilas gentoo, mientras tenes el sistema 100% funcional, salvo los recursos que te coma la compilacion

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Disculpen las dos personas que postearon con el fin de ayudarme (ZaPa tambien), pero desgraciadamente tuve un error capital  :Razz:  cuando compile el kernel, tanto me mencionaste el ultimo driver de la lista del kernel (Intel SCH PATA support) que la deje como <>, evidentemente me percate apenas anoche, y lo puse como <*>, re-compile, re-inicie y buala  :Very Happy: ...

Ya funciono  :Very Happy: ..... Ahora si ya tengo mi Gentoo del amor  :Very Happy:  jejejejje.... Ha quedado listo, ya estoy haciendo emerge gnome xD....

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, su tiempo y dedicacion !!!

----------

## Txema

Pa matarte...   :Laughing: 

Pues ya puedes quitar el resto de drivers que solo sirven para ocupar espacio en el kernel  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola diabliyo.

En uno de mis mensajes lo mencioné que ese era el que tenias que seleccionar para el chipset de tu placa y al parecer lo desmarcaste..jeje..

Y ahora como verás, tratará tu/s discos duros y demás dispositivos, como si de unidades sata se tratasen (tipo sdX...)

Bueno, lo solucionaste? eso es lo importánte.

Un saludo man.

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya todo perfecto, gracias men!!

----------

